# Dogzymes Digestive Enhancer or Ultimate or Probiotic?



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Based on all the great reviews about Nature's Farmacy Dogzymes on this forum, I decided to start using this product as a probiotic for Austin. But going to their website and also through this forum has me a bit confused. There are 3 different products which caught my eye. I'm not sure which of these to use.

Dogzymes Probiotic 911
or
Dogzymes Ultimate
or
Dogzymes Digestive Enhancer

The first one seems to be purely a Probiotic, while the Ultimate seems to have some ingredients that will benefit Skin and Coat, but I don't see the bacteria listed (am I missing it?). And then there is Digestive Enhancer, how is this different from Probiotic 911? 

I read the ingredients and their descriptions, but I'm not sure I'm any closer to understanding the difference, benefits of one over the other. Can someone who uses these products please advise?

I do want something for Austin's skin and coat, in addition to the Probiotic. He is a silly pup :doh:, he doesn't like the smell of fish or Omega-3 capsules and these capsules are not easily hidden in food (his olfactory senses are obviously superior to mine). So should I be getting the Ultimate in addition to Digestive Enhancer? Or does Ultimate take care of digestion too?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The Ultimate is a multi vitamin supplement... doesn't have probiotics. The Probiotic supp is simply that while the Digestive Enhancer has probiotics and enzymes. I use either the Digestive Enhancer or the Wholistic Pet digest all plus (which is also a probiotic/enzyme supp). Much of the immune system is found in the gut so I'm a big fan of these additions.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> The Ultimate is a multi vitamin supplement... doesn't have probiotics. The Probiotic supp is simply that while the Digestive Enhancer has probiotics and enzymes. I use either the Digestive Enhancer or the Wholistic Pet digest all plus (which is also a probiotic/enzyme supp). Much of the immune system is found in the gut so I'm a big fan of these additions.


Thanks. I will get the Digestive Enhancer. 

Do you use Ultimate also? Is it necessary if I already give him premium dog food (Orijen Regional Red)? I don't want to him an over-dosage of vitamins also...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

No I don't use a multivitamin with the golden girls.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I use ultimate and i really like it


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I use Ultimate and Digestive Enzymes daily. I have the Probiotic max and use it only when one of the dogs has tummy issues. That and the probiotic paste clear up diarrhea overnight.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks... so using the Ultimate in addition to Premium Dog Food is ok. Did you all see a difference in coat or skin allergies after starting Ultimate?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I feed Acana and still give supplements with it. Nothing crazy though: fish oil, Ultimate, Digestive Enzymes and Cran Tri C.


----------



## GoldenPines (May 23, 2012)

I am big fan of Digestive Enhancer, and I too am considering adding Ultimate. My only concern with Ultimate was giving excess vitamins. I recently brought up the idea of over supplementation to my vet and he said that giving a multivitamin is pretty safe as long as there are no crazy high amounts of Vitamin A and E, as those can cause problems if given over long periods of time. He said if I really want to be cautious I could give half the recommended dose, which I plan to do if I decide to use the Ultimate. Being the worry wort I am, I still question whether or not to use it since there are no scientific studies (that I know of at least) specifically with this product, so the effects over time (or in general) are not documented. An avian specialist and HIV biologist (he is a crazy smart) brought up this point to me when we were talking about supplements for dogs, and he basically said it pretty much a gamble when you use a product with no studies (on that exact product). I guess what you decide to give to your pets is all based on your level of comfort.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

The vitamin and mineral levels in dog foods are twice what the animal needs, so that type supplementation is just not needed. The only legitimate supplement need could be zinc if and only if there is a deficiency that is manifested in skin problems. I would be more concerned with copper toxicity than anything else.

As for "probiotics", well that term gets used pretty loosely. I doubt any supplement is really a "probiotic" because they are all fermentation products of live bacteria and are not live or viable themselves.

Research studies on probiotics use actual live strains taken from other dogs and the application is really acute diarrhea not daily use.

If you use a food with beet pulp or the right mix of carrot, celery, red beet etc. (it simulates beet pulp) you don't need probiotics. The dog's native flora with be maintained. There is no evidence that even live probiotics are capable of colonizing.

As or prebiotics like FOS, well fruit has the same type of indigestible sugar.

So use supplements like these at your own peril.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I use the digestive enhancer but I can't say I see a difference in anything when I use it. I ran out recently so tried not giving it to them for a while and noted no real change in my dog's stool or any other areas.


----------



## GoldenPines (May 23, 2012)

"_I doubt any supplement is really a "probiotic" because they are all fermentation products of live bacteria and are not live or viable themselves."_

Not true. Dried probiotics (like Dogzymes) are endospores (at least I hope so!) that need water to germinate and start growing and performing their usual metabolic service. These endospores are tough - resistant to radiation, heat, dehydration, and a trip down the gut.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

WasChampionFan said:


> So use supplements like these at your own peril.


That's a bit dramatic.... I suppose all the people eating Activia yogurt are similarly putting themselves in positions of peril?


----------



## GoldenPines (May 23, 2012)

For those feeding Ultimate, have you noticed any improvement with coats or anything else?


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

GoldenPines said:


> "_I doubt any supplement is really a "probiotic" because they are all fermentation products of live bacteria and are not live or viable themselves."_
> 
> Not true. Dried probiotics (like Dogzymes) are endospores (at least I hope so!) that need water to germinate and start growing and performing their usual metabolic service. These endospores are tough - resistant to radiation, heat, dehydration, and a trip down the gut.


I will take the other side of that bet........supplements like these have been looked at and the vast majority don't contain or do what they claim.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

WasChampionFan said:


> I will take the other side of that bet........supplements like these have been looked at and the vast majority don't contain or do what they claim.


Any links to those studies so I can educate myself? Thanks.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the inputs. So I ordered the Digestive Enhancer, but received what is called "Probiotic TX". Is this the new name for their Digestive Enhancer? They have the same ingredients and description... I'm going to call the company. Just wondering if anyone here has got the "Probiotic TX" instead of the Digestive Enhancer.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I know that for a while they couldn't sell the Digestive Enhancer in TX and I ended up ordering from a 3rd party source. Perhaps this is their way of circumventing that? I'll be interested in hearing what they tell you.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I know that for a while they couldn't sell the Digestive Enhancer in TX and I ended up ordering from a 3rd party source. Perhaps this is their way of circumventing that? I'll be interested in hearing what they tell you.


Received a reply. They said it's the same product but a different name because that's the one approved in Texas. That's in line with what you heard.


----------



## beausgrrl (Oct 21, 2010)

I realize this thread is a few months old but I just had to chime in... I just went to reorder my dog's dogzymes probiotic's and the place online is no longer in existence! The jar was also labeled TX and I had emailed with them and they explained the same that has already been mentioned- some law where they had to label it that way...... Anyway... I'm really bummed about them going out of business. 

Also, as far as the product not working.. I have tried multiple times to stop use and every time my boy starts having ear shaking issues ... it never fails... he goes back on the stuff and his ears clear up immediately (and I've not changed anything else... )... I'd much rather keep him on a scoop or two a meal of this than bring him to the vet and have to "try" to administer ear drops I don't even trust! 

Anyone have a suggestion where to order from? I was going to either go directly through nature's farmacy or whitebone... bummed since the old place had 5.00 off coupon so it offset cost of shipping. 
Thanks!
-Tracey


----------

